# Had a blast at MFF!



## BINKS_Wolf (Nov 20, 2011)

Just a very big THANK YOU to all my new furrie friends. This was my first time attending MFF and I was welcomed with open paws and hugs. I had so much fun and look forward to the next con. 
Not only did I pick up a few tips on some things but learned a few new things as well. Oh I also never laughed so hard in a long while. Thank you to all who made MFF so much fun and memorable. 

Some of you who know me, know how introverted I can be but last night I went back to the dance / rave after I put my head and paws in my room and a really cool furry got me to dance with him. Lots of fun.
I do not remember your name but thank you for noticing me and picking me to dance with you for a bit. Not many people can get me onto a dance floor. I had a blast.


Now I really need to step up my furry game and get my body made. 

Until next time keep being furry!

David -  BINKS Wolf


----------



## Oovie (Nov 21, 2011)

Was my first con, definitely looking forward to attending others! Had soooo much fun.

Came there reserved, left as a full-fledged faggot.


----------



## Devout Catalyst (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes! it was my first furcon as well, everyone was so fun! I look forward to meeting more warm fuzzies 

Also those from "the" party on the 7th floor. you know who you are. find meeeee!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 21, 2011)

10th floor party was bitchin!
Nah it was fun. First time I went to 0 panels but it was incredible to meet my fav makers and suiters!


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Nah it was fun. *First time I went to 0 panels* but it was incredible to meet my fav makers and suiters!



That's how you do it.


----------



## shteev (Nov 21, 2011)

I need to go to one of these.
Oh wait, I'm fifteen.
Damn age. Can't do _shit_.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 21, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> That's how you do it.


I like panels sometimes. they can be funny. It's just this time there wasn't anything that interesting.


----------



## Octa (Nov 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I like panels sometimes. they can be funny. It's just this time there wasn't anything that interesting.



Hey! Fay V you signed our con ball!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 21, 2011)

Octa said:


> Hey! Fay V you signed our con ball!


dude that was completely awesome! that was a great idea! Do you have pics of the final product?


----------



## Octa (Nov 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> dude that was completely awesome! that was a great idea! Do you have pics of the final product?



This fellow aught to have it up at some point. I'll let him know to post pics!
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/xlttiger/


----------



## Deo (Nov 22, 2011)

Ad Hoc was like the most adorable thing ever. And starved *TO DEATH* in our room.
I cannot do math. Or order food via telephone.
Onnes is secretly a Viking GOD and is hiding this fact from you all. I just thought you guys should know.
Hy Bro is the most ratchet awesome person. Seriously. The amount of fun when he is around increases exponentially.
Fay V was freaking blitzing. One minute we're talking translating and old English, next we are making the stupidest best jokes.
Ben was adorable and that white boy can dance like 1,000,000x better than me.
Jhusky was my gay-best-friend-body-gaurd-savior on Sunday night when I got very drunk. I think I became sober at like, noon today [monday]. 
Nbowa and Tzup threw a great room party. And the Dead Dog in room 2242 was waaaaay too much for me.
I chilled with some of my favorite fursuit makers like Keeatah, Syber, Draconicknight, and Sharpe.
FireFeathers is awesome. Like made of solid steampunk fueled art student crazed awesome.
Ironfeathers is like the sweetest lady ever. I totally was not expecting it.
Rukis is a lot shorter and rounder than I had imagined.
Icee and I hugged the shit outta each other. Bitch needs to move back to my city again so we can chill every weekend.
Kri only punched me four times. 
I found another Faye, and she was awesome too.
Guinness/Winail, Kuma, Kamunt, and I don't even know who the fuck else was in that room but they are all amazing people and like, the sweetest guys ever.
I spent like a good three hours drawing and joking with Cooner, Ryoku, Strega, and Strype. 
I joined in on a music video that Ben, Kendi, Syber, Fay88 and other people are making.


Why is MFF over?


----------



## Plantar (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish I wasn't totally socially stupid so I could have fun if I ever went to one.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Ad Hoc was like the most adorable thing ever. And starved *TO DEATH* in our room.


Well shucks buster. 



Crocodile said:


> I wish I wasn't totally socially stupid so I could have fun if I ever went to one.


Nawh you should go if you have an opportunity. It's a very accepting environment for the socially awkward.


----------



## BRN (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds awesome, wish I could've been there with you folks. Here's to 2012 being just as good, huh? :v


----------



## Fay V (Nov 22, 2011)

SIX said:


> Sounds awesome, wish I could've been there with you folks. Here's to 2012 being just as good, huh? :v



yup. we will drag all of FaF to con!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn I hope I can afford a con next year :c I'm glad it went well for you guys though!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2011)

I will go to ALL the cons next year.

*hangs back with the jelly club*


----------



## Carnie (Nov 22, 2011)

Was it really that amazing? :3


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Nov 22, 2011)

> Hy Bro is the most ratchet awesome person. Seriously. The amount of fun when he is around increases exponentially.





STOP USING MY WORD BITCH


ilyall ;a;


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 22, 2011)

Deo what did you think of me


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Nov 23, 2011)

Lots of fun and lots of new friends. 

You have to go next year everyone! 

The Animal Rescue & Education folks kindly sent me some the photos they took of me. The puppy is so cute!
You can take a look on my writeup -  http://www.djsyczylo.net/chronicles/MFF2011/MFF2011.htm


----------



## forestlover (Nov 24, 2011)

I wanted to go but I had a good time back home  still would like to go to one!


----------



## Tezzereth (Nov 27, 2011)

I got two awesome badges while I was there, and wandered the dealers den with at least three dozen laps, aha!


----------

